# Practicing making Meatballs



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Picked up a couple of packages of ground sausage to practice making meatballs. First practice run a couple of weeks ago was just hamburger and sausage and seasoned after cooking, ok but somewhat plain.

This time I mixed my seasoning in at the start and results were much better. My only issue was mixing the burger and sausage together, messy and not well mixed. I tried my food processor but it has only one speed, high, and blade just spun below my mix. Went back to my messy hand mixing and it worked eventually.

Next try I am considering going to my KitchenAid with either the bold beater or dough hook. Thoughts?

Bud


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't have an old fashioned meat grinder?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

A meat grinder wouldn't really help with the mixing problem. A food processor would tend to turn the mixture into forcemeat, not the texture you want for meatballs. You'd want to use small portions in the processor if that's want you wanted to do.

I would expect the Kitchenaid to do the job well.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

The wife confiscated my serpentine KA potato masher and I think it would work, Always preferred it to my round style with holes and I want a replacement anyway. Also would be easier to clean up.

Thanks
Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Why a meat grinder or kitchen aid? You said the sausage was ground...


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Both are ground but do not want to mix easily. Plus I like to add an egg or two and it just makes it a slimy mess. The sausage is so greasy the egg will not mix in. 

We just got 8" of snow so slow getting back on the road but will pick up a potato smasher and see how that works. I suppose the egg is optional or maybe mix it with the burger first before adding the sausage.

I will also look for the old time ice cream scoop that has the thumb lever to eject the glob of ice cream or in this case the meatball.

Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’m assuming you’re mixing sausage and ground beef...

For about of sausage and chopped beef
Add an egg, one piece of bread soaked in milk, lots of grading cheese
(about 1/2 cup) breadcrumbs (about 1/2 cup) 1- 2 tsp finely chopped garlic, about 1/2 - 3/4 tsp Italian seasoning, about 3 tab of chopped Italian fresh parsley, salt/ pepper...If you can’t roll it easily, add more breadcrumbs...you can also roll it in breadcrumbs, that’ll help keep it together during frying.

...same recipe for all sausage meatballs or all chopped beef meatballs


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank You 

Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Bud9051 said:


> Thank You
> 
> Bud


----------



## Dan1973 (Oct 18, 2019)

I use my KitchenAid with the standard flat edge beater attachment and it works great - the meatball mixture comes together quite quickly. I run it on low or one up from low and it only takes about 30 seconds, if that. I tried using the dough hook once and all it did was go through the meat instead of gathering it and mixing it.

For the meat, I use a meat blend available at the grocery store - it's a blend of veal, pork and ground beef and makes fantastic meatloaf and meatballs. Very tender.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Wash your hands and use them. This is how its done.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

@*J. V. * " Wash your hands and use them. This is how its done."
That's what I did and why I'm looking for a Less messy way to do it.

Bud


----------



## Dan1973 (Oct 18, 2019)

You'll still need to mush them together a bit with your hands even if you use an ice cream scoop or similar. If it sticks to your hands too much it probably means the mix is too wet so add some breadcrumbs to dry it out a bit. Just work them enough to hold their shape - too much handling and they can start to get tough.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I also mentioned I will try the serpentine potato masher to help mix them without using fingers. But I suspect the Kitchenaid will do the trick as J.V. mentioned

Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This guy makes a pretty good meatball...
He uses garlic powder and onion powder...I only use fresh chopped garlic and no onion powder.

I also always have a bag of salted sunflower seeds in the freezer and often ( if I remember) I put in a little handful of sunflower seeds ( it gives it a little crunch and a little extra flavor.) 





__





How To Make The Best Italian Meatballs - Bobby's Kitchen Basics







video.search.yahoo.com


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Pine nuts is the way to go!


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Not my KitchenAid! LOL!



huesmann said:


> I would expect the Kitchenaid to do the job well.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

For meatballs I use chopped garlic, salt, pepper, milk, beef or beef/pork/veal meatloaf mix, and lately Romano cheese seasoned panko bread crumbs. I don't fry them but instead roast them in my convection toaster oven for about 30 minutes (will also try the air fryer for this sometime).

Oh, something I have recently started doing may seem kind of anal... which I am not usually when it comes to cooking... but I weigh my meatballs to make them consistent, mainly for cooking purposes. I tare out a plate, weigh the whole batch, then do the math to figure out how many I can get shooting for about 60 g per meatball. It really doesn't take any more time than just winging it.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Bud9051 said:


> @*J. V. * " Wash your hands and use them. This is how its done."
> That's what I did and why I'm looking for a Less messy way to do it. Bud


This task is as easy or hard as you want to make it. Of course it can be a bit messy. But use a big bowl and get in there with your hands.
Sometimes I wonder why some people even cook. I mean if its that big a deal to mix up meatball ingredients, maybe you should just use frozen meatballs.
I don't get it.



huesmann said:


> Pine nuts is the way to go!


Why? I like pine nuts too. But never considered putting them into meatballs?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

If the Sicilians do it, that's good enough for me!


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

@*J. V. I don't understand why you are taking a friendly topic and trying to be mean???

Bud*


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Bud9051 said:


> @*J. V. I don't understand why you are taking a friendly topic and trying to be mean???
> 
> Bud*


Did not mean to Bud. I didn't know I was being mean? Sorry.
I just went back and looked at my posts.
If that is being mean, I have no idea what mean is.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Sorry, I'm too sensitive .

Bud


----------

